# Breeding sreadsheet



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Last year I downloaded a spreadsheet from the forum which had pairing date, first, second and third hatchings on it as well as something else that I cant remember. Well now i cant find it on the computer. Does anyone know or have what I'm talking about? If so, could post a link to it. It was very handy and accurate. 
Thank you


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's a pedigree you can fill out and print out for free. I don't know if thats what you were looking for.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/pigeon_pedigree.htm


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

miken said:


> Last year I downloaded a spreadsheet from the forum which had pairing date, first, second and third hatchings on it as well as something else that I cant remember. Well now i cant find it on the computer. Does anyone know or have what I'm talking about? If so, could post a link to it. It was very handy and accurate.
> Thank you


I could be wrong but Tom Brasher made a nice one that is linked in the 2011 Pigeon Talk Classic thread.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Hope this is what your looking for.. 


http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/paircard.html


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

You've got a computer, why not use www.PigeonDB.com? You can record ALL of the information you would like about your birds and produce pedigrres if desired. Check it out. It's a 'software as service' and it only cost me $16 for a two year subscription. It beats maintaining spreedsheets and re-entering information.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I know what he's talking about. It is something Tom Brasher (Flapdoodle) made last year before the PT classic. It was a spreadsheet made in Google Docs that helped you plan out your pairings by the calendar. You could select a pairing date and it would show you (based on averages) when the pair would lay, have 28 day babies, lay again, etc. etc. It was extremely helpful when using it in reverse. If, say, you wanted to send a baby off to a OLR on March 1, you could instantly see when to pair your birds in order to have 28 day babies on March 1. 

I printed it last year and referred to it over and over and over. 

However, I think Tom said he lost all his Google docs at some point last year and that doc may have been a victim. You could PM him and see if he still has it or search through the 2011 PT Classic thread and look at all his links.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

That is exactly what I am referring to Kastle. Thanks. I just found another member who says they have it and would e-mail it to me. I'll try to post it if I can. 
Thanks


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Miken, email sent


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

miken said:


> That is exactly what I am referring to Kastle. Thanks. I just found another member who says they have it and would e-mail it to me. I'll try to post it if I can.
> Thanks


I know exactly what you are talking about. I printed it out as soon as I saw it last year.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

bhymer said:


> Hope this is what your looking for..
> 
> 
> http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/paircard.html


I would like to use this but it won't let me print it. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well that didn't come out right.
Dave


Pair No.______
Date Mated:_______________________________ Loft/Pen/Box:________________

Cock __________________________ Ring No.______________________________
Strain:________________________________ Colour:_________________________
Sire:______________________________ Dam:______________________________
Grandsire:________________________ Grandam:____________________________

Hen __________________________ Ring No._______________________________
Strain:________________________________ Colour:_________________________
Sire:______________________________ Dam:______________________________
Grandsire:________________________ Grandam:____________________________
First Egg	Hatched	Ring No.	Colour	Sex






Remarks:______________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________
© Pigeonbasics.com


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got it now. It wouldn't print from my lap top for some reason which is wireless. That will work perfect for my show pigeon breeding.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*I'd like to have it as well.*



kbraden said:


> Miken, email sent


If you have this spreadsheet, I'd like to have it as well.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> If you have this spreadsheet, I'd like to have it as well.


check you PM. According to forum, doc is too big to post and not sure how to reduce it.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

kbraden said:


> check you PM. According to forum, doc is too big to post and not sure how to reduce it.


I tried to do it as well but nothing......LOL


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Timber said:


> I tried to do it as well but nothing......LOL


Brian, wonder if you put it back on your website, then post link to it?


----------



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT (May 11, 2011)

Wow if anyone have the spreadsheet please pm it to me. Thanks


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

If you need the spreadsheet....email me at [email protected] and I will email it to you. Its to big to post here....


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I remade one. You can download a pdf version of it here or you can visit my website where there is a link to download it. If you see any mistakes, please let me know!


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy smokes Kastle, that's above and beyond what I was looking for. Thank you.


----------

